# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درمورد انتخاب رشته سوابق تحصیلی ۹۹(کمک لطفا)

## Mohammadmp

سلام در مورد انتخاب رشته سوالی داشتم لطف کنید جواب بدین


من سهمیه ۵ درصد ایثارگران دارم
امسال هم کنکور سراسری شرکت کردم
میخوام بدونم اگه برای انتخاب رشته سوابق تحصیلی(دانشگاه روزانه) از سهمیه استفاده کنم،امکانش هست برای انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری نتونم از سهمیه ای که دارم استفاده کنم و براساس اون قبول بشم؟

و اینکه آیا نتایج انتخاب رشته سوابق تحصیلی زودتر از انتخاب رشته سراسری میاد یا به طور کلی همزمان میاد؟




مرسی❤️

----------


## Mohammadmp

Up

----------


## _LEYLA_

فقط یک بار میشه از سهمیه برای قبولی تو دوره روزانه استفاده کرد
حتی اگه با سهمیه روزانه قبول بشی ولی ثبت نام نکنی ، بازم میسوزه و دیگه نمیتونی استفاده کنی

----------

